# Samsung Swype keyboard



## warriorpluto (Dec 11, 2011)

Any way I can get the Samsung Swype keyboard on the aokp Rom. The Swype beta is not saving my dictionary words. I've uninstalled and reinstalled and cleared data.still the same thing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warriorpluto (Dec 11, 2011)

Nevermind, found the 4.2keyboard with built in swipe 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

